# Spin Tires



## basic123 (26. Mai 2013)

Falls ihr schon immer mal standesgemäß mit einem großen Truck im Gelände wühlen wolltet, bietet sich nun eine gute Gelegenheit. Der Entwickler Oovee Games arbeitet erfolgreich an einem kleinem Projekt names Spin Tires. Leider ist es recht unbekannt und ich bin selbst eher zufällig darauf gestoßen. Das Spiel an sich befindet sich noch in der Entwicklung. Dafür könnt ihr aber bereits eine schicke Tech-Demo ausprobieren. Die Screenshots im Anhang habe ich selbst an meinem Rechner erstellt. Viel Spaß damit. 

Spin Tires » Oovee Game Studios

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTPWFPFNY8Q#!


----------



## fragenbold (26. Mai 2013)

Coole Grafik :O

Gruß fragenbold


----------



## MarcFr1995 (26. Mai 2013)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, aber soll nur gefahren werden oder gibt es auch rennen?


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. Mai 2013)

Hab schon die Demo runtergeladen ich kann mir denken das es sehr spaßig wird!


----------



## MarcFr1995 (26. Mai 2013)

Es wurde ein Sammelthread aufgemacht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sportspiele-und-simulationen/276697-sammelthread-spin-tires.html


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

Ziemlich cool 

Auf genau so etwas habe ich schon lange gewartet 

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das zur Zeit irgendwie extrem viele geile Games in der Entwicklung sind, die eben NICHT von den großen Publishern sind!

Das sind wohl die Früchte des Crowed-Fundings 

Ich finds auf jeden Fall geil, und habs mir direkt mal runtergeladen. Für so ein Game wäre ich sogar bereit 10-20€ zu zahlen. Also genau so viel wie für die großen DRM verseuchten AAA-Titel  (bzw. sogar mehr, da überhaupt...)

Bzgl Rennen-Frage:

Also klassische Rennen würde ich da nicht erwarten, wobei man etwas im Stile einer "Paris-Dakar" mir schon vorstellen könnte. Insgesamt gehts da aber wohl eher darum, überhaupt! irgendwohin zu kommen 

Also gerade Trial, also einen abgesteckten Weg befahren, ohne Stangen um zu werfen, stelle ich mir schon ganz witzig vor.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2013)

Bischen schwierig zu glauben das die Techdemo grad mal 80mb groß ist 
Das Game ist grafisch schonmal ziemlich gut, mal schauen wie sich diese Demo so spielt.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

Naja, das Areal ist nicht sonderlich groß. Du hast kaum unterschiedliche Texturen, und auch nicht viele Fahrzeuge usw.

Trotzdem ziemlich cool


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2013)

Habs grad mal angezockt. Oh man das macht mir jetzt schon richtig Spaß  
Ich hoffe das man später auch die Bäume richtig umfahren kann. Immoment biegst du die ja einfach nach unten und hängst dann auf denen


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2013)

Jo, ist mir auch so passiert 

Aber hast recht, das macht RICHTIG bock!

So Spiele gabs früher viel mehr als heute. Heute muss man da ja auf irgendwelche kleinen Firmen hoffen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2013)

Ist natürlich noch einiges an Feinschliff nötig. Es ist wohl eher so eine Art von Truck Trail.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (26. Mai 2013)

Also mir gefällt das sowohl optisch als auch spielerisch jetzt schon sehr gut, werd' den Titel auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten.


----------



## Schinken (26. Mai 2013)

Na toll, ich hab kein Ton und es stürzt dauernd ab und ich bin wieder aufm Desktop. Kann nichma 10sek. spielen.  Manchmal hab ich die Fehlermeldung ,,SpinTire.exe funktioniert nichmehr''. Kennt das jemand und hats vielleicht behoben?


----------



## Gary94 (26. Mai 2013)

Macht verdammt viel fun  Allerdings hab ich außerhalb von der Strecke texturflimmern, hmmm.


----------



## basic123 (26. Mai 2013)

Schinken schrieb:


> Na toll, ich hab kein Ton und es stürzt dauernd ab und ich bin wieder aufm Desktop. Kann nichma 10sek. spielen.  Manchmal hab ich die Fehlermeldung ,,SpinTire.exe funktioniert nichmehr''. Kennt das jemand und hats vielleicht behoben?



Versuch erstmal die Demo neu zu installieren. Danach evtl. Kompabilitätsmodus von Windows ausprobieren. Oder versuch das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu starten.


----------



## Schinken (26. Mai 2013)

Hab ich probiert. Komp.Modus machts noch schlimmer, da hab ich nichmal die ersten sekunden... Aber zumindest das mit dem Ton lag an was anderem, ich hatte Global keinen Ton weil mal wieder kein Audiogerät erkannt wurde...Siehe---->http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...e/276737-kein-audio-geraet-angeschlossen.html


----------



## basic123 (26. Mai 2013)

Sorry, dann kann ich dir vorerst nicht weiterhelfen. Vlt. verträgt es sich einfach nicht mit Win8. Gibt hier bestimmt einen findigen Fuchs im Forum, der das Problem kennt.


----------

